# Weaving- Rugs from my floor loom.



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Haven't woven in years! Really enjoyed doing these.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I purchased a used floor loom and this is my plan for retirement. . . great job!!!!


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Believe it or not I just drove from Kernersville NC to Johnson City TN to pick up a loom I found for sale on Craigslist. It is a Nilus 48 inch by LeClerc. It isn't even assembled and I am the 3rd owner. I am setting it up at my house at Emerald Isle NC. I am planning on some rugs in the near future.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone woven rugs on a Baby Wolf?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great looking rugs


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful rugs. Well done.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful rugs!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Good weaving and lovely rugs


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work, fabulous rugs.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great RUGS! I have just sold my 45 in leclerc fanny, and bought a secondhand 30 in nilus leclerc. Yesterday finished changing all the cording. Today will set up , I plan to try the triangular shawl, know it will be smaller. I have some pretty summer color fibre from ice yarns, do not want a large shawl for summer anyway. Will see how it turns OUT! Will post whatever it looks LIKE!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a triangular loom for shawls. I really like it. There are so many variations you can weave.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

wow! impressive and beautiful!

hazel


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

jenjoyo said:


> Has anyone woven rugs on a Baby Wolf?


iT IS NOT HEAVY/STUDY ENOUGH. sorry


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. I'm getting ready to weave baby blankets for charity. Think I need 300 threads for a 27" blanket. I do a little at a time and change to something else to keep my back happy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice, you have been busy.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Weaving aggravates my back pain after while too. I go between knit, crochet, weaving, sewing and cooking...and being a dentist for 34 years. My hobbies and profession all affect my back. I alternate sitting and standing and exercising. Keeps me going.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Those rugs are grand, I'm especially take with the dark blue one.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful rugs!


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Lovely rugs


----------

